# Community Participation > Community World Building Projects >  Procedural map making project

## Deadzora

I'm not entirely sure where I should post this exactly but this seemed like a good enough place. I am currently working on a procedural map making project (currently by myself) and I was wondering if any artists would be interested in teaming up with me to draw the art assets (ie symbols and features... trees, mountains, towns) i will provide a link at the end to show where my current progress is (the art i have blows and I made it myself... I'm not an artist lol) I'm looking for a few people who would be interested in maybe making a few different styles for it.

This is a link to my devlog that I did a while ago.
https://zorlockstudios.com/devlog-ma...ration-part-1/

And here is a link to a full demonstration of it so far.
https://www.reddit.com/r/proceduralg...ap_generation/

----------

